# In home training or puppy class?



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

There is a place in N Richland Hills called man's best friend. That's where I'm likely going to take nova

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jcampbell0665 (Jun 2, 2013)

We have been doing at home training with Alice the last few weeks and she has done very well. However, I feel We need professional training to accomplish everything I would like to accomplish so we're starting obedience training on Saturday. We will be taking both of our girls, I'm really very excited about it. We decided to take both beginner and intermediate training through a kennel not far from our house. They also offer agility training that we are interested in trying. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think a good puppy class is best, for a number of reasons. The puppy gets to experience new places, new people, and learns to relax around other dogs. The puppy class I took Sophy and Poppy to was the highlight of their week - a table of wonderful treats and toys, nice people and puppies to talk to, fun games to earn those wonderful treats, and a comfy blanket and scrummy Kong for relaxing in between! We learned a lot, from both the instructor and the other owners, and the instructor (who is also a qualified behaviourist) was always ready with email help and advice between classes. 

It is also very reassuring to be around other people coping with pups. You quickly learn that most of your puppy's behaviour is completely normal, and probably not nearly as difficult as that of other pups in the group. And, as you have a poodle, you are almost certain to have the most intelligent puppy in the room, and the easiest to train! Poppy's class ended with a Christmas Party, with lots of games like Musical Sits and Musical Chairs. We had to sit out after a while to give another dog a chance to win something...!


----------



## Liza Cate (Jan 12, 2013)

If you are in the Dallas area, the Dog Training Club of Dallas County is great. They are located in Duncanville, just off of I-67 and Cockrell Hill Rd. Shae just graduated from their Beginner's class last night and I was very pleased with how well they worked with me and my very opinionated spoo. We will return for advanced classes.


----------



## Ainsley (Apr 22, 2013)

What area of Dallas? I'm starting classes at "what a great dog" in Frisco Saturday. I toured the facility and all I can say is I wish it were closer. It's about a 30 min drive one way so I'm not sure how Many classes we will take, but at least enough to get his CGC and possibly therapy dog certified, but they have everything from rally, obedience, agility, and even Hollywood classes to get your dog not show biz. The people seemed nice when I went. I know jack about dog training to know if what I saw was good training, but to the not rained eye it looked world class.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dfwcarguy (May 12, 2013)

We are out in far west Fort Worth. Frisco would be probably an hour, or hour and half on the weekend. Probably 2-3 hours on a bad traffic day!


----------



## Ainsley (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah not workable from ft worth. I'll be driving as much as training, but I haven't found anything i like that is closer. good luck on your search for a trainer!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

